# Human Resource Adviser



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there any opportunities for Human Resource Adviser in NZ ?

Tks.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

anyone


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Preax said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any opportunities for Human Resource Adviser in NZ ?
> 
> Tks.


Why don't you check the job ad's and see for yourself ?
www.seek.co.nz
www.trademe.co.nz
nz.indeed.com


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, I am totally new to this forum, can anyone help me with any link or the process to kick off for applying PR..I do not wish to use any agent...Help from seniors is appreciated.

How do i start?

Though my aust PR is in process but i see no hope dr..so want to check the options for NZ..

Thanks
Giri


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi, I am totally new to this forum, can anyone help me with any link or the process to kick off for applying PR..I do not wish to use any agent...Help from seniors is appreciated.
> 
> How do i start?
> 
> ...


www.immigration.govt.nz 

Look at working permanently - so living there.
Click on skilled migrant category.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Why don't you check the job ad's and see for yourself ?
> Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
> Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me
> nz.indeed.com


i think its best to provide a link like below where people can check whether their occupation is in the demand list. 
Skill Shortage List Checker ? Immigration New Zealand


----------

